# Goodbye baby... I'll miss you!x



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

So this is for my loan horse... His owner decided to sell him and yesterday text me to tell me he leaves Friday. It's happened so fast, I thought we'd have a while longer together but it seems he will be gone so soon.
Today I went to his paddock and just sat with him while he ate grass, watching him made me realise the harsh reality that tomorrow will be the last chance I get to be with him. It was so hard to sit and talk to him like nothing was going to happen, I honestly don't know what I'm going to do without him.

I'm dreading tomorrow as I don't know how it's going to be, it will be the last time I see him forever and I know it's gong to be one of the hardest things to do, I want to stay strong for him but it feels like all I want to do is scream, shout and cry. There's so much to say and so many plans we had but so little time.
Tomorrow is going to be one of the hardest days of my life, but I have to stay strong for him. God gives his hardest battles to his strongest soldiers but it feels like I get knocked down, pick myself up and then get knocked again. I finally thought that this time it would all workout especially after Sonnys death I just needed some stability.
I'm crying as I write this because I know tomorrow is going to be so tough it's unbelievable.

This is only for you now baby, your going to have such a great life and your going to be so happy! I'll miss you and I will never forget you!
I will always love you forever with all my heart and soal! 
Please don't be upset, enjoy your life and don't forget I will always love you for eternity! 
Tomorrow will be hard on us both but we will get through it!
I love you baby!!!<3


----------

